# Is selling baby canaries a good profit? REAd?



## issaim (Aug 4, 2011)

Is selling baby canaries a good profit? REAd?
im 14 years old boy so i know i need money to hang out with friends so i bought a female canary and she wants to Mate so il be buying a new male one tso they mate payed 100$ for 2 now if i sell baby canaries will it get me money ? im 14 so i cant work is it a good work for my age ?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

issaim said:


> Is selling baby canaries a good profit? REAd?
> im 14 years old boy so i know i need money to hang out with friends so i bought a female canary and she wants to Mate so il be buying a new male one tso they mate payed 100$ for 2 now if i sell baby canaries will it get me money ? im 14 so i cant work is it a good work for my age ?


Very simple answer is NO!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope breeding birds esp at your age is not profitable. In fact it would probably cost you money.

2 canarys will probably fight (maby even to the death) If you leave them in with each other ESPECIALLY if the cage is too small. I had mine in a 4ft long flight and they still fought like cat and dog. 

If i was you i would try walking the neighbourhood dogs, maby doing their gardening or a paper round.

There is no easy way to get money nowdays. There is no easy fix


----------



## issaim (Aug 4, 2011)

but thats the only pet in my country they sell and buy they dont sell budgie or cocktail :S they sell african grey parrot for ALOT! and canary thats it . btw if u buy a cat it dies within 2 days .!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

you'd spend more money looking after them, veg alone chicks eat their cost within a week
try making toys instead


----------



## Luckster100 (Aug 30, 2011)

yes you could try making playground for birds with swings and ladders as well as in cage toys with wood and safe hooks and other cheap yet safe materials


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

i think your to young and you dont know enough about these things. no dissrispect but you would probably do more harm to those budgies ect than make money. why not go and do car cleaning. go round to peoples homes where they have cars and ask if you could clean there cars or if they have any odd jobs you could do to make a little extra money?.
unless you really know what your doing DONT DO IT


----------

